# Gigabyte AORUS SIV Auslesetemp Lüftersteuerung und Corsair Link Temp Auslesung



## Buchseite (26. November 2019)

*Gigabyte AORUS SIV Auslesetemp Lüftersteuerung und Corsair Link Temp Auslesung*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine Verständnissfrage:
Habe die Gehäuselüfter über Smart5 Advanced Gigabyte (SIV) gesteuert. Zusammengefasst sind diese aber über die Darkbase 900 Lüftersteuerung. 
Als Steuerungswert habe ich die CPU Temp gewählt. D.h vorne 3 Lüfter und hinten einer werden darüber gesteuert.
SIV zeigt nur 20 Grad an CPU Temperatur an, und Corsair Link 10-15 mehr an jedem Kern. Ist dies ein Auslesefehler oder wie?

Gruß

Buchseite


----------



## Buchseite (26. November 2019)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS SIV Auslesetemp Lüftersteuerung und Corsair Link Temp Auslesung*

Ich denke, dass der CPU Meßsensor nur die Umgebungstemperatur um den Prozessor misst, und nicht die Package oder Cores. Welche Führungsgröße verwendet Ihr für Eure Lüfter in diesem Falle....???


----------

